# Puneet Dhawan Equipment List



## puneet_dh (Feb 6, 2009)

*DISPLAY*
Projectoranasonic PT-AE3000
Screen - Elite Screens

*AMPLIFICATION*

Power Amp: NAD T975
Pre Amp-Onkyo- TX-NR906

*SPEAKERS*

Paradigm Reference Studio
Center-CC690
LR-Studio 100
LR Surround-ADP 590
BLR-Studio 40

*SUB*
Velodyne SPL-R1200
BFD 1124

*PLAYER*
Bluray Player-Sony PS3
Pioneer DV-610

*GAMING CONSOLE*
Wii

*CABLES*
Belden
Audio Quest

*PANELS*
Custom Made- Rock wool 2 Inch thickness Density 50


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice!..:T


----------

